# On cable machines what is the weight if each plate?



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am trying to keep a log of my training weights and progress using I fitness but I have to log actual weight for each exercise. Can anybody tell me are the plates on cable machines a standard weight, if so what are they?


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

one plate is usually around 9 kg


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

depends on the machine.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

In training log just put the machine and the amount of plates, as long as progress isnt a big deal what each plate weighs. Most (if not all) in the gym i go to are 5kg, same at last gym also.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> depends on the machine.


x2

what you are moving depends on the mechanics of the machine. 50kg on one machine can feel alot heavier than 50kg on another machine when doing the exactly the same exercise


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> x2
> 
> what you are moving depends on the mechanics of the machine. 50kg on one machine can feel alot heavier than 50kg on another machine when doing the exactly the same exercise


Ok thanks. The only two machines i really use are the pulldown and the crossover and they both have the same size plates. Maybe I should ask at the gym?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

as already said depends on the machine

i've seen 5kg, 7kg, 10kg plates on different machines


----------

